# Owens Corning Shingles



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If you are speaking about their "Duration" shingle line with the wider and more aggressive nailing strip and adhesive, I believe it is too soon to judge them for longetivity. They have not been on the market very long yet.

In the past, an excessive sealant holding power did not allow for proper expansion and contraction of the thinner 3-tab shingles and created cracking of the shingles. The heavier "Duration" shingles may not be subject to the same woes, but as I stated earlier, it is too soon to tell yet.

Ed


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How long is the warranty on the shingles? (30 years or lifetime)

duration has a 30 year warranty 
duration premium has a lifetime warranty on the shingles-heavier shingle material.


----------



## wojogirl (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you for your quick response. Being a roofer, if it were your house, would you use these shingles?


----------



## wojogirl (Jul 17, 2007)

The shingles have a 30 year warranty.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How long do you plan on living in the house?
Is this a complete tear-off or a reshingle?


----------



## wojogirl (Jul 17, 2007)

We hope to live here longer than 30 years. We have one layer of shingles now, but plan to do a tear-off anyway.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

If you plan on staying for a while then I would get an estimate for the duration PREMIUM shingles. They have a lifetime warranty. The cost for labor to either put on a 30 year shingle or a lifetime warranty shingle should be amlost the same. The only difference is the cost of the longer warranty shingles. If it cost an extra $500+ or so for a lifetime warranty shingle as compared to a 30 year then I may make sense to get the lifetime warranty shingle.

Would it make sense to spend a few thousand dollars now to have a roof put on and then in 25 years spend a few thousand dollars more for another roof?

Or would it make sense to pay a little bit more now and have a longer life on the roof?

It depends on your budget.

The cost of shingles will more then likely almost double in 20 to 30 years with the cost of oil always going up. The cost of shingles have almost doubled in the last 10 years due to the price of oil.


----------

